# I DO NOT DELETE ACCOUNTS



## Dominic (Oct 12, 2019)

I do not delete accounts.

fyi


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I do not delete accounts.
> 
> fyi


What prompted this?


----------



## Dominic (Oct 12, 2019)

Every couple of weeks a member will get mad or frustrated and ask me to delete their account.


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 12, 2019)

Lol I guess someone will have to pay the whopping $15 to be able to delete his posts. Too bad it doesn’t delete the posts that have been copied in responses.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Every couple of weeks a member will get mad or frustrated and ask me to delete their account.


LOL...that’s like asking a bartender to cut you off before you’ve gone to far.


----------



## Toe poke (Oct 12, 2019)

Own your ill written posts, that part of the fun for the therapists. Right?!


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 12, 2019)

Just charge $100 to delete an account. Problem solved for everyone.


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

Chalklines said:


> Just charge $100 to delete an account. Problem solved for everyone.


I begged Dom to please allow me to delete my accounts (I have only two).  I even told him I was going through a crisis at the time of my rants and asked if their was anything I could do, like pay my way out of this if you know what I mean and he said, "No!!!!!"  I just keep telling myself, "slowdown dad and re-read and re-read before you hit send so you won't get mad and have deep remorse for a poor use of a word(s) in a post that others find offensive


----------



## pooka (Oct 13, 2019)

@Dominic What happens when we report others accounts for horrible behavior?


----------



## 3thatplay (Oct 14, 2019)

pooka said:


> @Dominic What happens when we report others accounts for horrible behavior?


Nothing.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 14, 2019)

pooka said:


> @Dominic What happens when we report others accounts for horrible behavior?


Depends.


----------



## pewpew (Oct 14, 2019)

Chalklines said:


> Just charge $100 to delete an account. Problem solved for everyone.


^^^^^This.
That money gets donated to a worthy cause. Wounded Warrior Project. Smile Train. Cancer fund of choice. etc.etc.
But you DO NOT get to claim a charitable donation to the IRS if you are the one requesting the account or thread deletion. Dominic is being charitable enough by granting you your wish.


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 15, 2019)

pooka said:


> @Dominic What happens when we report others accounts for horrible behavior?


Suggestion:

Make all account reports public so the rest of us that may not have checked that particular forum know where to pay attention.


----------



## gauchosean (Oct 15, 2019)

I remember that time when all the accounts got deleted! Every last one of them! 

LOL


----------



## espola (Oct 15, 2019)

gauchosean said:


> I remember that time when all the accounts got deleted! Every last one of them!
> 
> LOL


More than once.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 23, 2019)

pooka said:


> @Dominic What happens when we report others accounts for horrible behavior?


I get 9 alerts telling me that a clown like you went and clicked "dumb" on all my posts.


----------



## pooka (Oct 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I get 9 alerts telling me that a clown like you went and clicked "dumb" on all my posts.


So?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 24, 2019)

pooka said:


> So?


You asked a question and a few of us answered it.  Why are you asking another?


----------

